# metronidazole and pepcid interactions



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

My Riley was prescribed metronidazole a few days ago for a male discharge infection. He has IBS and takes a small dose of pepcid every night. I forgot to ask the vet if this was ok to take these together. I have been giving the metro at 7 and 7 and he gets his pepcid about 9 at night. Has anyone had any experience with this? Any answers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Fomatidine (pepcid) interacts with two antivirals and a muscle relaxant. Otherwise, the real risk is that the pepcid will prevent the absorption of the metronidazole. The general advice with heartburn meds is to take them at least 2 hours apart from any other medication to prevent that problem.


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

oh thanks- so I should be ok with metro at 7 and pepcid at 9?


----------

